# BRAZIL BANS ALL FRESHWATER STINGRAY EXPORTS



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey guys, long time no post.

Just got this email from Marc Weiss.

NO MORE STINGRAYS FROM BRAZIL
At the end of last week we were informed that IBAMA has decided to prohibit freshwater stingrays to be captured for ornamental purpose, bur let food fish industry to catch freshwater stingrays. Reasons for the decisions:
. Low capacity for reproduction of stingrays,
. For ornamental trade juveniles are taken,
. Low fecundity and suffering from multiple pressures,
. Insufficient knowledge to guarantee sustainable use,
. The use of stingrays as food fish has grown in recent years.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Its been that way for a couple years now hasnt it?

Anyway that sucks ass cause all the good rays come form there like pearls, histrix, leos, henleii ect. Captive breeding needs to take off. Some good sighns over at MFK is that several member have started to have pups. mostly motoros that we can get anywhere though...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I contacted my friend Labbish. He wrote the study and had this to say:



> Well, traders have been warned but nobody want to support real study but "lobby". Food fish industry has more money to pay for permit to catch adult for food, that is considered sustainable by IBAMA.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

So is this true then?

I know the exporting of leopoldi was seriously restricted, thats why they are so darn expensive now!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Devon Amazon Posted Today, 03:48 PM
> So is this true then?


Yes it is true.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh well, we all better start breeding rays then eh :nod:


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

its been like this, supposbly they were gonna lift the ban in some time this year, but i dont hold my breathe....did you hear this frank?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> maxinout13 Posted Today, 04:15 PM
> its been like this, supposbly they were gonna lift the ban in some time this year, but i dont hold my breathe....did you hear this frank?


Rumor's are great, they can give you hope or make you cry. Labbish is the final word. That's why I keep him happy.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Man....its a good time to be a stingray breeder...its going to cost up the ass to buy from breeders now.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks frank







i wasnt holding my breath, i do know a breeder though and yes it costs alot! 1200$ for henlei!! leos he wont sell yet...sucks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

hastatus said:


> I contacted my friend Labbish. He wrote the study and had this to say:
> 
> 
> 
> > Well, traders have been warned but nobody want to support real study but "lobby". Food fish industry has more money to pay for permit to catch adult for food, that is considered sustainable by IBAMA.


I didn't know freshwater stingrays were important food fish. They don't look like they lend themselves well the traditional netting techniques becasue they lay flat on the bottom.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't know what breeder you speak of............. But Bud is pretty good at it. I've had him linked at OPEFE for a long time.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

nice link! girls pretty to









does he sell i didnt see any prices or stock list , or this just a hobby for him?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> maxinout13 Posted Today, 06:10 PM
> *nice link! girls pretty to *
> 
> does he sell i didnt see any prices or stock list , or this just a hobby for him?


You're supposed to be looking at the stingrays.









I haven't looked at his site in a long time. He used to sell if I remember correctly. Nice guy.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone that has these rays right now, your sitting on a gold mine with an experation date. Soon as they die, you can't make babies and sell.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

Does this mean the stingray wound on my arm is now worth big bucks?


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

We are talking about the stingray, not the poop head that got stung by it. Steve's family would be billionars right now if that ways true.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Im waiting for Labbish to send me the Portuguese law via email. He has plenty of say on what laws are passed, but its of no use if his organization is not supported by $$$'s. That's why the food people are getting their way and aquarium keepers are screwed.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

yes of course i was looking at the rays







cmon now hehe

anyways thanks for the info and the link, looking forward to hearing the news about the port. laws


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Im waiting for Labbish to send me the Portuguese law via email. He has plenty of say on what laws are passed, but its of no use if his organization is not supported by $$$'s. That's why the food people are getting their way and aquarium keepers are screwed.


if you dont mind me asking, where does one go if they'd like to donate some $$dough$$? (didnt mean to de-rail, either..)


----------



## Robert Van Pickering (Sep 26, 2006)

oh well get over it


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

donate button on right hand side


----------

